# Challenger MT535 and 545 tractors



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with these? Are there Agco and/or Massey equivalents? Just curious about them as they are the size I like to pull a 5x6 round baler with. I bid on a higher hours MT555 (too big for round baling really) two years ago, ended up buying a NH instead.


----------



## jwise87 (Sep 16, 2015)

I work for a dealer that sells them but we don't move a lot of that size so I don't have any actual experience with them, but they are just yellow Masseys with maybe a couple of different features.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I suspect the MT 545 is exactly the same as my MF 6290. According to tractor data they have the same specs. If so then I've been very happy with our 6290. I've only had two-three problems. The clutch originally had a little plastic bushing somewhere that will usually wear out and need to be replaced with a brass one. It happened to us and that's what the mechanic from the dealer said. It would start not shifting from forward to reverse well if you used the foot pedal. Hand pedal worked just fine. This happened when I was loading bales of hay onto a trailer and was using the foot pedal a lot. The other problem is that the AC unit is in the top of the cab. The condensation drains go down each side of the cab and can get plugged up if you are in dusty conditions. Easily enough to fix. Just take the side trim off and unplug them. However it took awhile to find the issue. On our 6290 we have a "sunroof" window. It limits the effectiveness of the AC. The AC performance is the one thing I would complain about. Not cold enough. The manual for it sucks. Doesn't explain much of anything.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You have the high-vis roof, they shrunk the AC and heater core components to fit that window in there. Conventional roof has good AC/heat as they have full size components. There is a low pro roof that I don't even think we can get in north america that lowers the tractor about 5" and I don't even think it offers ac.



Teslan said:


> I suspect the MT 545 is exactly the same as my MF 6290. According to tractor data they have the same specs. If so then I've been very happy with our 6290. I've only had two-three problems. The clutch originally had a little plastic bushing somewhere that will usually wear out and need to be replaced with a brass one. It happened to us and that's what the mechanic from the dealer said. It would start not shifting from forward to reverse well if you used the foot pedal. Hand pedal worked just fine. This happened when I was loading bales of hay onto a trailer and was using the foot pedal a lot. The other problem is that the AC unit is in the top of the cab. The condensation drains go down each side of the cab and can get plugged up if you are in dusty conditions. Easily enough to fix. Just take the side trim off and unplug them. However it took awhile to find the issue. On our 6290 we have a "sunroof" window. It limits the effectiveness of the AC. The AC performance is the one thing I would complain about. Not cold enough. The manual for it sucks. Doesn't explain much of anything.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> You have the high-vis roof, they shrunk the AC and heater core components to fit that window in there. Conventional roof has good AC/heat as they have full size components. There is a low pro roof that I don't even think we can get in north america that lowers the tractor about 5" and I don't even think it offers ac.


 yes we liked the idea of the high vis roof for loader work. Though now I wouldn't get it as I never use it for that. It stays too dirty to be of use anyways. Lol. I think it might have been a new feature at the time that really wasn't well planned out for the ac performance. We never thought to test out the ac before buying and it was February anyways.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's just not your 6290, I have the A/C on our 8160 working better than ever, have pulled the cover and the evaporator has ice on the tubes outside of the fins, just not enough surface area on the evaporator or CFM's on a hot day later on when the sun is shining thru the windows. I'm comparing the massey evaporator to the ones on my White 2-110's, they'll get down right frosty on a hot day, larger evaporators and larger wheels on the blower.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Odd, my MF 5455 shares most of the AC system and will freeze me out of the cab if the drive belt isn't slipping. I did have to cut in a ball valve to shut off the heater core as it would still get coolant past the normal valve.

The condenser I find is much better than my Kubota, the fins are wide and it rarely needs blown out like the Kubota.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My 6290 I've found if the tractor has been sitting out on a hot day will never cool down to be comfortable. But if it has been inside or in the shade it cools down pretty good. But not nearly at the level of our other equipment. Especially the MF 9635 swather. That thing you sometimes just have to shut off the AC to warm up a little.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

One of the disappointments of Kubotas pre 2013 made tractors is their HVAC systems and specifically their AC. Their vent placement does not distribute air where it feels even. M126X only has HVAC at the head level. Freezes your brains out and defrosts windshield in winter, but your legs and back feel too warm.
M9540 has vents at the belt level. Your belly and legs get cold air, but your upper body doesn't get so much. 
One thing that's good about Deere and some of the millionaires tractors is they are more well designed in those areas like HVAC, lighting, cab ergonomics, etc. 
I think that's a where the less expensive


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, odd duck tractors like Deutz Agrotron have hvac up top and down low and fantastic ergonomics.



JD3430 said:


> One of the disappointments of Kubotas pre 2013 made tractors is their HVAC systems and specifically their AC. Their vent placement does not distribute air where it feels even. M126X only has HVAC at the head level. Freezes your brains out and defrosts windshield in winter, but your legs and back feel too warm.
> M9540 has vents at the belt level. Your belly and legs get cold air, but your upper body doesn't get so much.
> One thing that's good about Deere and some of the millionaires tractors is they are more well designed in those areas like HVAC, lighting, cab ergonomics, etc.
> I think that's a where the less expensive


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

There's a 75HP Deutz/Fahr powershift with loader, power shift, michelins and great ergonomics for sale down here for a great price, but the name alone scares me off.

And yes, I know, I'm the one who just bought a JCB. Lol


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

What model? The agrotrons are great, the smaller ones I think agrilux are "same" rebadged as deutz, not as good.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> There's a 75HP Deutz/Fahr powershift with loader, power shift, michelins and great ergonomics for sale down here for a great price, but the name alone scares me off.
> 
> And yes, I know, I'm the one who just bought a JCB. Lol


Send it my way!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Agroplus" Looks like a great deal. Maybe Im missing something?

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10251433/2012-deutz-fahr-agroplus-67


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just saw this,. I bought a Challenger mt525b in the fall. Electrical nightmare I've decided. But besides that the A/C is super cold. Transmission is awesome because the 32 speeds for baling. 4wd and diff lock are electric and nice. Seat is an air ride grammar too and is pretty nice.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What were the electrical nightmares?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

sethd11 said:


> Just saw this,. I bought a Challenger mt525b in the fall. Electrical nightmare I've decided. But besides that the A/C is super cold. Transmission is awesome because the 32 speeds for baling. 4wd and diff lock are electric and nice. Seat is an air ride grammar too and is pretty nice.


Sounds just like our MF 8160. 32 speed, grammar seat, fwd and diff lock electric, AC not so much, I've decided part of the problem with the AC is a weak thermostat, took the probe off it's proper place and found a new place that lets it run longer instead of constantly cycling on and off, part of it is also poor vent placement, if you angle the vents far enough back to where they need to be, that cuts off air flow felt by how much wants to come out the beverage cooler door, point them straight down at the console then less air out the door.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> What were the electrical nightmares?


Fighting a bad oil filter bypass/low transmission pressure switch at the moment, not really fighting it, take a half inch drive power handle and smartly rap the filter assembly and light goes out. Has stayed on with a brand new filter, rap filter base, light goes out, but low transmission oil pressure light (a separate one) has never came on. Seems I replaced that sensor/switch not that long ago and it both sucks to do and is expensive. Might be a lot easier if Dad didn't insist they moved the tires in for 30" rows before they delivered it, then never used it in thirty inch rows&#8230;.

Maybe I'll let him change it this time.

I've also wondered if it could have a weak or broken spring in the bypass and it's actually bypassing oil around the filter, but doesn't explain smacking the filter base making the light go out.

Not sure about the Challengers but for sure anybody else that has a 81XX series MF, under the right hand door is a little box, two bolts at the front and one in back, takes a 10mm socket if memory serves, take the two on the out side out and loosen the back, that hole is slotted, slide the box away from the frame and let it drop down, not sure if its the main computer or just a computer, but its in that box, that box collects dust like mad, and also water which turns the dust to mud, blow it out several times a year. Some engineer should have his jewels slammed in a car door for that bright ideal, mud and very expensive boxes with electronic crap in em don't belong in mud.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

sethd11 said:


> Just saw this,. I bought a Challenger mt525b in the fall. Electrical nightmare I've decided. But besides that the A/C is super cold. Transmission is awesome because the 32 speeds for baling. 4wd and diff lock are electric and nice. Seat is an air ride grammar too and is pretty nice.


What year?

Bittersweet consolation that CNH is not the only Co. that has quite forgotten rational electrical design. My MX Maxxums have pretty decent wiring on them, but the TM NH (which is newer) makes me shake my head in disgust.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That door box was common on the mf's up to maybe the 6200 series in the 1990s, legacy of the autotronics of the 80s.



mlappin said:


> Fighting a bad oil filter bypass/low transmission pressure switch at the moment, not really fighting it, take a half inch drive power handle and smartly rap the filter assembly and light goes out. Has stayed on with a brand new filter, rap filter base, light goes out, but low transmission oil pressure light (a separate one) has never came on. Seems I replaced that sensor/switch not that long ago and it both sucks to do and is expensive. Might be a lot easier if Dad didn't insist they moved the tires in for 30" rows before they delivered it, then never used it in thirty inch rows&#8230;.
> 
> Maybe I'll let him change it this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well not sure what is going on with mine. Upper cab harness is definitely got more shorts in it then holes in the titanic. My circuit board/fuse panel want to become has more green corrosion on it then a Timothy field after 2 inches of rain and 150 units of nitrogen. No particular reason for it either. Other than that a/C is extra cold. Only have to turn the turn signal on for it to work. Radio has less signal signal than my direct TV did during hurricane Katrina. Hoping to resolve some issues with some new wiring soon. Well see


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> That door box was common on the mf's up to maybe the 6200 series in the 1990s, legacy of the autotronics of the 80s.


Talked to the service guy at our dealer, he said to take that cover the brain box bolts toand drill holes in it to let the dust fall out before it can turn to mud.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My early 5455 had a harness replacement at 2 years old under a recall. No corrosion anywhere though. Is your AC drain plugged letting water pool in roof and run down wiring in pillars?

Mine even had a leaky broken roof for years before I bought it, they dropped some 3x3 square bales on the roof while loading hay.



sethd11 said:


> Well not sure what is going on with mine. Upper cab harness is definitely got more shorts in it then holes in the titanic. My circuit board/fuse panel want to become has more green corrosion on it then a Timothy field after 2 inches of rain and 150 units of nitrogen. No particular reason for it either. Other than that a/C is extra cold. Only have to turn the turn signal on for it to work. Radio has less signal signal than my direct TV did during hurricane Katrina. Hoping to resolve some issues with some new wiring soon. Well see


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Roof is cracked on it, looking for a replacement. No water getting into cab though it does have some corrosion on the fuselage panel/circuit board. Thinking that's where some problems. Problem is I don't have one toboull it out and replace, not to mention it's $1400


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> they dropped some 3x3 square bales on the roof while loading hay.


Yikes. How do you even raise the loader up far enough to do that? I think you would have to really try hard to knock a 3x3 back onto the cab.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Spearing stacked bales from the side taller than the rack on the spears. Non self level loader and tired operator.



Teslan said:


> Yikes. How do you even raise the loader up far enough to do that? I think you would have to really try hard to knock a 3x3 back onto the cab.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Spearing stacked bales from the side taller than the rack on the spears. Non self level loader and tired operator.


yes tiredness can accomplish many unwanted things.


----------

